# Ac/dc



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

'For those about to rrroock .............. FIRRREEE!!!'

Alright, so we had threads for fellow hard-hitting bands such as Purple, Zeppelin, Heep, Rainbow - now it's time to discuss the raw yet very fun sounds of AC/DC.

Favourite albums? Strangely enough, I seem to be more drawn to their later albums - 'Ballbreaker' (the lyrics in this album are pretty hilarious), Stiff Upper Lip and heard Black Ice recently and thought it was very good. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Bon Scott era for me!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Yep Bon Scott albums. That band was tight! Tight as a gnats chuff as they say round here!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

There are two main reasons why I much prefer the Bon Scott era, although I didn't mind some of the 90s stuff which, sonically as well as musically, hinted at the greater simplicity of the 70s albums. Apart from most of 'Back in Black' and one or two other tracks here and there I'm not a fan of the 80s material at all.

1/ Bon was a much more distinctive storyteller than Brian, whose lyrics are far more generic. Bon's playfulness with words accompanied with a twinkle in the eye while relating the details of his oft-sordid adventures gave the group an oily, blue-collar credibility - you could almost smell the grime of the back-streets of Sydney or the beer and smoke of an outback bar while listening to him.

2/ From 'Back in Back' onwards (some might say from 'Highway to Hell') their sound got too 'big' for my liking - I much preferred the comparatively stripped-back production of the Vanda and Young years which made the group sound more rock 'n' roll bar rather than enormodome. Two other groups affected by this unfortunate side-effect of the 80s were ZZ Top and George Thorogood & The Destroyers.

Favourite album - 'Powerage' (the European version which included 'Cold Hearted Man').


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Badinerie said:


> Yep Bon Scott albums. That band was tight! Tight as a gnats chuff as they say round here!


Bon Scott was cool too, somehow the later AC/DC seems a bit more varied to me. Maybe I need to explore the Scott era more.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> There are two main reasons why I much prefer the Bon Scott era, although I didn't mind some of the 90s stuff which, sonically as well as musically, hinted at the greater simplicity of the 70s albums. Apart from most of 'Back in Black' and one or two other tracks here and there I'm not a fan of the 80s material at all.
> 
> 1/ Bon was a much more distinctive storyteller than Brian, whose lyrics are far more generic. Bon's playfulness with words accompanied with a twinkle in the eye while relating the details of his oft-sordid adventures gave the group an oily, blue-collar credibility - you could almost smell the grime of the back-streets of Sydney or the beer and smoke of an outback bar while listening to him.
> 
> ...


As always, excellent and knowledgeable reviews by elgarsghost  thank you!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> There are two main reasons why I much prefer the Bon Scott era, although I didn't mind some of the 90s stuff which, sonically as well as musically, hinted at the greater simplicity of the 70s albums. Apart from most of 'Back in Black' and one or two other tracks here and there I'm not a fan of the 80s material at all.
> 
> 1/ Bon was a much more distinctive storyteller than Brian, whose lyrics are far more generic. Bon's playfulness with words accompanied with a twinkle in the eye while relating the details of his oft-sordid adventures gave the group an oily, blue-collar credibility - you could almost smell the grime of the back-streets of Sydney or the beer and smoke of an outback bar while listening to him.
> 
> ...


I don't think Brian's lyrics are serious either, I mean c'mon ... 'Ballbreaker' haha .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

What do you guys think of Angus Young's playing? I have the impression that it got better with age. Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

Elgar nails it for me, I bailed after the demise of Bon. Powerage probably just beats Highway, and yes the production is spot on. If You Want Blood could probably power a medium-sized city.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> As always, excellent and knowledgeable reviews by elgarsghost  thank you!


Most kind.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

dogen said:


> Elgar nails it for me, I bailed after the demise of Bon. Powerage probably just beats Highway, and yes the production is spot on. If You Want Blood could probably power a medium-sized city.


Do you go so far as to say that you don't listen to AC/DC with Brian? Man, never knew the camps were this strongly divided . I say variety - whether Bon or Brian, Angus is still the boss .


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I don't think Brian's lyrics are serious either, I mean c'mon ... 'Ballbreaker' haha .


I know, but Bon always sounded personal and individual.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2016)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Do you go so far as to say that you don't listen to AC/DC with Brian? Man, never knew the camps were this strongly divided . I say variety - whether Bon or Brian, Angus is still the boss .


Yep, still got the Bon stuff, never had any Brian stuff! (I have heard it over the years; I'm afraid it never gave me the tingle of excitement that Mark 1 provides).


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I like both versions of AC/DC, but to me they are almost separate entities. It's kind of like picking your favorite era of Deep Purple. I don't really care for much that AC/DC have done after For Those About To Rock, except maybe Thunderstruck and Stiff Upper Lip. I feel like it sort of fell into a single groove. People used to complain that AC/DC albums lacked direction during the Bon Scott years, but they were so much fun. Dirty Deeds was a disgustingly brilliant album. Like mentioned before, you can hear the blue collar grease on each track. It's like music a dock worker would make, as opposed that heartland "young man, small town" formula that guys like Springsteen made. There's a grit to it. The Johnson years were great, but they buffed out all the grease, rust, and grit into a smooth polished machine that runs without a sputter, but where's the fun in that? You can start hearing that polish as early as Highway To Hell. It's kind of the same in Van Halen's 1984, you get a hint at what's to come with the Hagar era.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm not an AC/DC fan, but Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap is a brilliant song.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I like both versions of AC/DC, but to me they are almost separate entities. It's kind of like picking your favorite era of Deep Purple. I don't really care for much that AC/DC have done after For Those About To Rock, except maybe Thunderstruck and Stiff Upper Lip. I feel like it sort of fell into a single groove. People used to complain that AC/DC albums lacked direction during the Bon Scott years, but they were so much fun. Dirty Deeds was a disgustingly brilliant album. Like mentioned before, you can hear the blue collar grease on each track. It's like music a dock worker would make, as opposed that heartland "young man, small town" formula that guys like Springsteen made. There's a grit to it. The Johnson years were great, but they buffed out all the grease, rust, and grit into a smooth polished machine that runs without a sputter, but where's the fun in that? You can start hearing that polish as early as Highway To Hell. It's kind of the same in Van Halen's 1984, you get a hint at what's to come with the Hagar era.


Nicely put. Top marks, sir. :tiphat:


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

If you have Back In Black then you have all the Brian Johnson era songs you need! Good Album.
Personally I had enough of him in the North East of England's working mens clubs with any of his various bands. If I have to listen to him sing "The runaway train ran down the track" one more time!!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

If I recall correctly Brian was only writing the lyrics early on, I think somewhere after the album Who Made Who it was the Young brothers taking over all the music and lyrics.

I think they do classic rock in spades but lack the diversity and depth that the very best rock bands have. I also think their lyrics are often cringe worthy. My favorite albums are Who Made Who and Back in Black. I like the tight, polished production on those albums. (Mutt Lange).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

AC/DC is a great rock band, and I am going through their discography little by little. So far, I would recommend Rock or Bust and Black Ice as their best complete albums.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

AC/DC: were they?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

brotagonist said:


> AC/DC: were they?


Not that I know.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Apparently a New York A & R man got the wrong of the stick with their name when meeting with the band and tried to proposition Bon Scott in the Gents. He didn't try it again. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> Apparently a New York A & R man got the wrong of the stick with their name when meeting with the band and tried to proposition Bon Scott in the Gents. He didn't try it again. :lol:


Holy moly. Did he try it with Lemmy too?!?!?!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

That really doesn't bear thinking about!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> What do you guys think of Angus Young's playing? I have the impression that it got better with age. Thoughts?


Angus is obviously no slouch - in some ways his lead work reminds me of Ten Years After's Alvin Lee when it came to the speedier soloing but overall I prefer the glorious slabs of sound made when him and his brother were riffing in unison on their best material.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I like both versions of AC/DC, but to me they are almost separate entities. It's kind of like picking your favorite era of Deep Purple. I don't really care for much that AC/DC have done after For Those About To Rock, except maybe Thunderstruck and Stiff Upper Lip. I feel like it sort of fell into a single groove. People used to complain that AC/DC albums lacked direction during the Bon Scott years, but they were so much fun. Dirty Deeds was a disgustingly brilliant album. Like mentioned before, you can hear the blue collar grease on each track. It's like music a dock worker would make, as opposed that heartland "young man, small town" formula that guys like Springsteen made. There's a grit to it. The Johnson years were great, but they buffed out all the grease, rust, and grit into a smooth polished machine that runs without a sputter, but where's the fun in that? You can start hearing that polish as early as Highway To Hell. It's kind of the same in Van Halen's 1984, you get a hint at what's to come with the Hagar era.


Hm, personally I don't find any polish in Brian's vocals, he sounds very raw. I think this is quite subjective. I actually 'grew up' listening to the Brian version, so I slightly prefer his vocals.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> If I recall correctly Brian was only writing the lyrics early on, I think somewhere after the album Who Made Who it was the Young brothers taking over all the music and lyrics.
> 
> I think they do classic rock in spades but lack the diversity and depth that the very best rock bands have. I also think their lyrics are often cringe worthy. My favorite albums are Who Made Who and Back in Black. I like the tight, polished production on those albums. (Mutt Lange).


The lyrics aren't meant to be taken seriously. I think they're hilarious, actually. I mean ... 'Hard as a Rock' or 'Cover you in oil', with their sexual overtones being obvious to the point of absurdity .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Angus is obviously no slouch - in some ways his lead work reminds me of Ten Years After's Alvin Lee when it came to the speedier soloing but overall I prefer the glorious slabs of sound made when him and his brother were riffing in unison on their best material.


Angus Young is probably the ultimate, pure rock 'n' roll-styled rock guitarist - I mean, who can wail any better?  He is, however, more creative and varied in his style than he gets credit for, imo. His licks show very fine musicianship and taste.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Angus Young is probably the ultimate, pure rock 'n' roll-styled rock guitarist - I mean, who can wail any better?  He is, however, more creative and varied in his style than he gets credit for, imo. His licks show very fine musicianship and taste.


He plays some impressive blues inspired licks and has a super good vibrato, his blues playing (like the solo in "Ride On") _is _very tasteful but aside from that he relies far too much on the same licks again and again and pentatonic scales to be called exceptionally creative and varied in style in my opinion.

Lyrically they often sound like a high school cheer leading squad rooting for team Satan. Its just a little too childish to be taken very seriously.

However all this said I do think they have a fantastic over all sound on many of their songs, its a very tight, catchy, hard rocking sound few bands could match.

Malcolm's rhythm playing also shouldn't be over-looked. From what I've heard he was writing more of the music than Angus.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hm, personally I don't find any polish in Brian's vocals, he sounds very raw. I think this is quite subjective. I actually 'grew up' listening to the Brian version, so I slightly prefer his vocals.


I'm not hacking Brian's vocals. I actually stated the polish of the band's sound came before he came along. It was just at it's peak during his tenure. You can have raspy vocals and a polished sound.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

..................................


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

tdc said:


> He plays some impressive blues inspired licks and has a super good vibrato, his blues playing (like the solo in "Ride On") _is _very tasteful but aside from that he relies far too much on the same licks again and again and pentatonic scales to be called exceptionally creative and varied in style in my opinion.
> 
> Lyrically they often sound like a high school cheer leading squad rooting for team Satan. Its just a little too childish to be taken very seriously.
> 
> ...


I think that's the point though with Angus - he mastered pentatonic rock 'n' roll licks to the point where I don't even care that he uses them in pretty much every solo - it just always sounds fantastic . He makes the simple, basic things sound excellent.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

Malcolm is the distinctive engine. It ain't broke, he didn't fix it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2016)

I recall Rose Tattoo were of a similar ilk, and produced by Vanda and Young too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

dogen said:


> I recall Rose Tattoo were of a similar ilk, and produced by Vanda and Young too.


Yep - the main difference was that they had a rhythm guitarist who played slide most of the time. First two albums were really good. Sadly, only two members are still alive from those days.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Got 'High Voltage' today - good stuff!


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I really think Angus has an amazing touch. He's got a vibrato that is hard to emulate, and his tone is so simple yet so unique. You know Angus is playing, even if you have never heard the song before.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I really think Angus has an amazing touch. He's got a vibrato that is hard to emulate, and his tone is so simple yet so unique. You know Angus is playing, even if you have never heard the song before.


True. It's just an adrenaline high whenever the guy starts soloing. I think it's just pure rock 'n' roll, he knows it in and out. Even though AC/DC's lyrics and message are sometimes somewhat 'rude', I 'grew up' listening to their music and just can't help but be drawn by Angus's playing style and the general sound of the band.


----------

